# MES40 20072918 ended up getting a 20072618



## sm0kin (Feb 7, 2018)

I am looking at replacing both of my MES30's and picking up one of the 20072918 MES40's. is anyone familiar with this model number? I searched the forum but got 0 results. My 30's are the 20070910 gen 1 which makes me thing this is also a Gen 1 40 (all black no window). Any help appreciated.


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2018)

It's the Gen 1 hybrid with the Gen 2.5 two tiered water pan and chip housing assembly in black without a window.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the ID, any reason why I shouldn't buy it? any known issues? I found a dented one at academy for $200


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2018)

sm0kin said:


> Thanks for the ID, any reason why I shouldn't buy it? any known issues? I found a dented one at academy for $200


If the dent isn't out of hand I'd get it.  I'm liking the window in mine so since you haven't had one in your other two 30's then this is right up your alley.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 13, 2018)

Original dented model was crushed on one side, not worth the price. I ended up getting the 20072618 which is the same, but has a stainless door w/window, temp probe and RF control. I bought from Walmart, and here is why. I have bought 3 mes30's from them, but only actually paid for 1 and a portion of the new one. Walmart sells an Asurion warranty on the mes30 for $19/3 years (also covers normal wear and tear damage). I bought the first one 5 years ago in May. I had an element failure, they ended up refunding my money and I ordered a second one and repaired the first (wire was corroded). You can see where this goes. That one had a failure of the control panel... got a refund.  I had the most recent replacement fry due to a power surge. They refunded my money. I ordered the new MES40  https://masterbuilt.com/product/mb20072618-digital-electric-smoker and paid with my egift card they sent, leaving me with $120.00 out of pocket for the smoker with yes, another 3 year warranty. Although I am not a big fan of Walmart, it is what it is. here's a link to the warranty they offer https://wmt.protection-plans.com/content/wmt/en/LawnGardenTools/Index#/real-protection New smoker arrives Friday :)


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 22, 2018)

New smoker is up and running well, temp swings are manageable. Modified my blower mod to fit the new unit and it works like a champ. I have decided to use it for awhile before rewiring and adding a PID.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

Congrates on the new smoker . I've looked at your mod before , but just now saw that you have a Thermal take fan on it . Those things sound like a jet engine ,,, LOL . I taught myself to build PC's years ago and got into over clocking , high performance . Have a few of the copper sinks , Thermal Take fans . Those things move some air .


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 22, 2018)

They do move some air, and cheap! I have only run them at full speed a couple times when the Midwest humidity was out of control. That was the only way to get the pellets burning hot enough to stay lit! Generally it runs near the lowest speed and just gives the “push” I need.


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 24, 2018)

So I am smoking a 10lb bone in pork butt in the new MES40 today. My initial observations of the temp control are way better than I had anticipated. I have it set at 225, my TP08 shows 230-235. Although it is off as a baseline, 5 degree swings are nothing! Box is currently empty, I’ll check it again after the butt is in.

Interesting update. So with the pork butt in, I have to set the smoker at 245 to get 225-230 on the TP08. Still only 5 degrees but not what I would have expected. As this is my first one with a window, I am also surprised at the flow of the smoke in a counterclockwise rotation. I always theorized that it would be clockwise, AMNPS on bottom left, fan on bottom right. I think I need a beer, it’s after noon lol.


----------



## dr k (Mar 25, 2018)

sm0kin said:


> So I am smoking a 10lb bone in pork butt in the new MES40 today. My initial observations of the temp control are way better than I had anticipated. I have it set at 225, my TP08 shows 230-235. Although it is off as a baseline, 5 degree swings are nothing! Box is currently empty, I’ll check it again after the butt is in.
> 
> Interesting update. So with the pork butt in, I have to set the smoker at 245 to get 225-230 on the TP08. Still only 5 degrees but not what I would have expected. As this is my first one with a window, I am also surprised at the flow of the smoke in a counterclockwise rotation. I always theorized that it would be clockwise, AMNPS on bottom left, fan on bottom right. I think I need a beer, it’s after noon lol.


I saw a guy in a video overload his chip tray and produced a white cloud of smoke you could see through his window and the rising heat was going up the right wall at the heating element.  You couldn't see anything but smoke through the window but was a great wind tunnel showing convection turbulence. He had a gen 2.5 bluetooth. Did your actual temp get closer to your set temp after awhile?


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 25, 2018)

Sadly no. Somehow it got worse. I ended up setting it at 250 to maintain 225-230 on the TP08. I’m going to run a test today and see how close the actual temps are at 275


----------



## dr k (Mar 25, 2018)

This is a thread I did on Team 275 that is more popular on FB Masterbuilt pages.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/team-275.266500/


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 25, 2018)

Interesting read, thanks for sharing. I suppose there’s no harm in running the box at full tilt, just didn’t fit my own personal style of 225 till it’s ready. I will give this a go on my next smoke


----------

